# How many forum members to change a light bulb



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?


1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs
1 to move it to the Lighting section
2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section
7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs
5 to flame the spell checkers
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"
15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum
36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty
7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs
4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"
13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Love it

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

and yes it is 'lamp'

Bulbs are for growing lamps are for glowing


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?
> 
> 1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
> 14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently
> ...


errrrrr

me too


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Frank! ya ruined my joke. You made it reality!!...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thing is, I just knew Frank would do that


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> thing is, I just knew Frank would do that


glad to help :teeth

but note that I have given up, and use 'panels' instead of 'photovoltaic modules' in the solar context, at least I have on MHF


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

very good,

and then 10 to post that the debate about whether it is a bulb or a lamp is so controversial the thread should be in the members bar.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

and 1 to post 'where has the thread gone?'


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Did you mention "the moderator to move the thread about"?

And shall I move this to the members bar now?


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you mention "the moderator to move the thread about"?
> 
> ...


:teeth

covered stew by:



Spacerunner said:


> 1 to move it to the Lighting section
> 2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section


and

1 to complain that if the moderators can't be bothered to read the the original post properly then there is no hope for the rest of us.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just asking the question Frank to see which members had fully read the opening post and understood it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

and

1 who makes up a feeble excuse for not reading it 

1 who points it out


PS how many folksingers does it take to change a light bulb?


Four


one to change it

three to sing about how good the old one was


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

How many moderators does it take to change a light bulb ?

[_edit; answer removed by moderators_]

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> How many moderators does it take to change a light bulb ?
> 
> [_edit; answer removed by moderators_]
> 
> Steve


----------

